# Pompano tournaments



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

How many of you are going to be in one this spring ? I haven't talked to Chris V yet to make sure Sam's is having their's. .. but I plan to be in it if they do.


----------



## Bdanger (Jan 24, 2017)

I'm in GBBT's. I was #45 on the list Tuesday afternoon.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm in.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

A lot of folks said they'd enter last year. Majority of them didn't. I'm still debating having it due to lack of participation last two years.


----------



## Shrimp300 (May 30, 2016)

I would love to participate but with my inconsistency and randomness of fishing with 2 little ones i dont think I would even be a contender.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Heck I'm not a contender either...but I try real hard. Lol. If Sam's has one I'll donate my money to the winners, just like last year. If they don't put one on , I'll enter one somewhere. It helps motivate me to fish a little more often.


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

I entered the GBBT this afternoon somewhere in the 60's. At $20 a pop, it should be a good year for them


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I did the Tourney for fours years and in three of those years the biggest fish was caught by participants who fished less than 4 total days during the month long tourney. 

The aggregate category is another story of course. You usually have to fish pretty hard to win that one.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Chris V said:


> I did the Tourney for fours years and in three of those years the biggest fish was caught by participants who fished less than 4 total days during the month long tourney.
> 
> The aggregate category is another story of course. You usually have to fish pretty hard to win that one.


I fished a bunch of days last year....took some of my best sunrise photos.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I caught a lot of fish last year, just not tournament winners. I lost two big fish last year, one of them was definitely a money fish but that's fishing. Hopefully this year my bait will land on a big ones nose. Just found some new electric chicken fish bites so it's on like donkey kong !

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

FYI I am now carrying the fish bites in the pre cut shapes and the full strips. Got a bunch of colors including electric chicken


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Good deal. I'll get some when I come to sign up. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Chris V said:


> FYI I am now carrying the fish bites in the pre cut shapes and the full strips. Got a bunch of colors including electric chicken


They don't work. Russ just keeps advertising them. He either owns stock in the company or it's a red herring. I'm gonna catch him out there one day and find out what he's really using....:shifty:


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

I'll be entering GBBT tournament again. My girlfriend and I fish it every year and usually donate our money to the winners, but she took first place in the women's division last year! Was nice to get money back!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Chicken livers

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Cash me ousside, howbow dah


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I saw Russ leaving Billy's seafood with his cooler a couple times last spring. Jus sayin


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

He keeps private stock grade A chicken livers in the back room for the serious pompano fishermen. Now don't go try to buy any there , cause he'll just look at you like you're stupid. It's kinda of a thing reserved for the elite....and either you're in or you're out. Secret hand shake and all. 
https://youtu.be/u-d0m8W1XEk

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey Chris V, if you decide to do the pompano tournament how about considering making it a slash whiting tournament. I'm thinking that this will encourage people that aren't dedicated pompano fishermen to enter and give it a try. Most anybody can catch a whiting so they will feel as though they at least have a decent chance at placing in the whiting division while trying for a pompano.


----------

